# Yellowfin Tuna Tataki - (Dinner Tonight,Pics)



## Mylegsbig (Apr 26, 2007)

My newest fascination...Fish, Tataki style.

This was very simple.

Put the yellowfin in the freezer for 20 minutes so it would stay rare.

Seared the fish on high heat for 2 minutes a side

Made a citrus glaze

1 T Garlic
2 T Soy Sauce
2 T Rice Wine Vinegar
1 T Lemon Juice
1 T Orange Juice
1 T Red Curry Paste

Fry garlic in olive oil. add paste. fry.  add other liquid.  Cook till reduced to a glaze.

I had never tried tataki style fish until recently, now i'm hooked!


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 26, 2007)

Very pretty colors.  I always like your photography.  I am not as familiar with tuna as I should be.  Is tuna always pink after it is cooked like salmon?  Those veggies look good too.  Do they have some of the glaze on them?  It looks like you have some zucchini and squash with the broccoli.  Is that red bell pepper that I see?  Well you have a TNT meal there.  Thanks, now I can make one too.  Yum!


----------



## college_cook (Apr 26, 2007)

Did you sear your fish and  then cut out that filet from a larger one?  I only ask because you usually see the sides seared as well.  And what is Tataki style?


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 26, 2007)

"  Is tuna always pink after it is cooked like salmon?  "

tuna is greyish when cooked as far as i know, the inside of that fish is pretty much raw(tataki) so it's gonna be pinkish/reddish

the veggies were stir fried then added a sauce of soy sauce, rice wine vinegar, lemon juice, and red curry paste

thank you btw!

college cook,

I cut the filet in half, one for me and one for my wife

tataki style is seared on the outside and rare in the middle


----------

